# Leadscrew Lever Needed: For A Colchester Trumph 2000



## CP1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just thought I'd put this out there if anyone would have an answer? I am missing the lever on my Triumph 2000 for the leadscrew.On mine it is the farthest one to the left. I would be happy to find a used one as it seems new ones aren't available. And it would be more reasonable to make one than to buy a new one. I don't have much to go on for size to make one close to original dimensions, so if someone has a lathe like this could you give me some outside measurements? Or are there any places salvaging out any machines like this that you have run across? I've tried a couple but no help. Thanks for your help!


----------



## quickcut (Dec 4, 2016)

Are you referring to the lever on the gearbox  or the one on the carriage. I have the same machine , I could take some measurements and photos for you. 

regards

charles


----------



## CP1 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm sorry, I should have said the carriage. The machine is a bit new to me. I am restoring it,if you will. It came from a tech college and now I am the next owner. Cleaning up and painting are what I have been doing as time allows. It is coming along pretty well. And oh yes, the motor needed to be rewound. Doing some of the last things to it now and needing this missing lever. I think I will make one and have a pulley center hub for a 5/8 shaft to start with the center of the lever. I would like to make it fairly close to the original sizes, so if you could send me dimensions,that would be grand! Thanks


----------



## quickcut (Dec 8, 2016)

Taken some dimensions of the collar and hopefully the attachment works.  The handle is as near as dammit is to swearing the same dimensions as the carriage engage lever. My motor pulley came loose, actually the grubscrew came out and there is only one ,but a taper lock sorted that out. cheers
charles


----------

